# help a skinny fat guy out please cut or keep bulking??



## get hench (May 14, 2013)

I dunno what to do anymore I'm 18, 5'6 and 68kg . I'm currently bulking but If I cut, will I look like a skinny phaggot with not enough muscle??

my lifting stats are:

bench: 65kg

squat: 90kg

deadlift:85kg and heres a pic:


__
https://flic.kr/p/8732912162
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7327709...n/photostream/

__
https://flic.kr/p/8732912162

what should I do and what body fat % do I look? If I do cut I wanna be atleast 10% body fat.

also if I need to keep bulking, what weight should I bulk up to and how strong should my lifts be before cutting?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IMO you need to diet first, then work on gaining some muscle.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

At your age I would say you would be able to lose some body fat and gain a bit of muscle at the same time. I would just train hard and keep track of your weight. Eat clean and enough. I would be looking to maintain your weight or even lose just a little, may be 1/2lb a week or so.

I wouldn't be too concerned at you stage about cutting and bulking. Not for the next year or so.

Only my opinion though.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

You need mass before you cut or you will,look like a pow from ww2

I think most people over estimate the amount of muscle mass they hold (I know I do at times)


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

At your age and stats I would honestly just focus on eating a lot of good food, enough protein and making sure your lifts keep improving on both compound and isolation exercises.

Some of the advice on here is gonna give kids eating disorders...


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Stop thinking about body fat percentages and using terms like bulking and cutting. You're not a bodybuilder (yet) - you're an out of condition slob. Too much fat and not enough muscle. That's not meant to sound nasty, just a harsh truth to hopefully get you to focus on the simple fundamentals. Eat healthy, work your butt off in the gym and get yourself into basic shape. As for the weights you lift, all that matters is that you lift more this week than you did last week.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> You need mass before you cut or you will,look like a pow from ww2
> 
> I think most people over estimate the amount of muscle mass they hold (I know I do at times)


I personally would find it easier to bulk from "skinny" than to cut from "fat" though. I find it more satisfying aswell as it's easier to see the gains.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd get some muscle on ya first.

Skinny with abs aint a good look IMO

Try some 5x5 training to improve strength & muscle mass


----------



## get hench (May 14, 2013)

I aint slob to the guy who said I am, I've actually been going gym for 1 year and 3 months. used to be really overweight when I first started with no muscle and did 1 hour cardio a day but hardly did any weights and didn't watch my diet for the first 8 months or so. I managed to get to 15% body fat 6 months ago then went on a bulk and gained more fat than muscle. I eaten about 500 calories over maintenance while following iifym thats why I look like this.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

So you've bulked for 6 months, put on more fat than muscle, yet you're asking us whether you should continue bulking? So you can put even more fat on?

Come on now...

Just eat better and train harder, at 18 you wont need to bulk and cut to transform your physique.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Appears that you need to learn how to construct a diet to suit you

http://tracker.dailyburn.com may well be helpful for you then


----------



## get hench (May 14, 2013)

L11 said:


> So you've bulked for 6 months, put on more fat than muscle, yet you're asking us whether you should continue bulking? So you can put even more fat on?
> 
> Come on now...
> 
> Just eat better and train harder, at 18 you wont need to bulk and cut to transform your physique.


fair enough I guess I could do a recomp its just that all the guys on bodybuilding.com and the youtube fitness channels like the hodgetwins, chris jones etc all say you cant build muscle and lose fat at the same time after about 6 months of training


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

get hench said:


> I aint slob to the guy who said I am, I've actually been going gym for 1 year and 3 months. used to be really overweight when I first started with no muscle and did 1 hour cardio a day but hardly did any weights and didn't watch my diet for the first 8 months or so. I managed to get to 15% body fat 6 months ago then went on a bulk and gained more fat than muscle. I eaten about 500 calories over maintenance while following iifym thats why I look like this.


I'm going purely by the picture you posted. You look like a fat, out-of-condition lump of nonsense. Yet you're talking about cutting and bulking and getting hench. I'm not trying to hurt your feelings, just cut through the bull.You want to keep deluding yourself then crack on.

Look at what you wrote above - "I eaten about 500 calories *over maintenance* while following *iifym*. You're using BB terminology to try and hide from the reality that you stuffed yourself full of junk. Stop deluding yourself. Physical exercise and a decent diet is all you need right now.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

get hench said:


> fair enough I guess I could do a recomp its just that all the guys on bodybuilding.com and the youtube fitness channels like the hodgetwins, chris jones etc all say you cant build muscle and lose fat at the same time after about 6 months of training


Thats complete and utter bullsh*t.

http://scoobysworkshop.com/gain-muscle-lose-fat/

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/fat_loss_muscle_gain_trick.htm


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

get hench said:


> I dunno what to do anymore I'm 18, 5'6 and 68kg . I'm currently bulking but If I cut, will I look like a skinny phaggot with not enough muscle??
> 
> my lifting stats are:
> 
> ...


*bud just train well,train hard and eat well your body will sort itself out, your f..cking 18 by the time your twenty you should be in great knick....the amount of natural test in your system you could sell blood to half the guys on here.*

*
*

*
Again dont get tied up on cutting and bulking at 18 just train and eat and youll be fine*


----------



## get hench (May 14, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I'm going purely by the picture you posted. You look like a fat, out-of-condition lump of nonsense. Yet you're talking about cutting and bulking and getting hench. I'm not trying to hurt your feelings, just cut through the bull.You want to keep deluding yourself then crack on.
> 
> Look at what you wrote above - "I eaten about 500 calories *over maintenance* while following *iifym*. You're using BB terminology to try and hide from the reality that you stuffed yourself full of junk. Stop deluding yourself. Physical exercise and a decent diet is all you need right now.


I'm not gonna lie yeah I did eat junk everyday but 60% of my diet was clean at the same time. I dont see how thats a big deal as I was still counting my calories and protein intake. I mean whats the point in eating "100% clean" when all that matters in bodybuilding is calories in vs calories out and hitting your macros and you cant deny that. everyone in bodybuilding know this is a fact. maybe 500 over maintaince was too much which is why lately I'm only eating 200 over maintenance and throwing in some cardio to limit fat gains


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

get hench said:


> .....but 60% of my diet was clean.....


Please tell me this is a troll.


----------



## get hench (May 14, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Please tell me this is a troll.


lol how does that make me a troll? I didnt mean literally 60% just estimating


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

get hench said:


> I mean whats the point in eating "100% clean" when *all that matters in bodybuilding is calories in vs calories out* and hitting your macros and you cant deny that. everyone in bodybuilding know this is a fact. maybe 500 over maintaince was too much which is why lately I'm only eating 200 over maintenance and throwing in some cardio to limit fat gains


Evidently not?

200 over maintenance would be very difficult to measure tbh, how have you calculated your maintenance calories anyway? What do you think it is?


----------



## get hench (May 14, 2013)

L11 said:


> Evidently not?
> 
> 200 over maintenance would be very difficult to measure tbh, how have you calculated your maintenance calories anyway? What do you think it is?


yeah calculated it on this site:http://www.freedieting.com/tools/calorie_calculator.htm

asked for my height,weight,age and activity level and it it said my maintenance is 2400 calories a day


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

DP


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

get hench said:


> I dunno what to do anymore I'm 18, 5'6 and 68kg . I'm currently bulking but If I cut, will I look like a skinny phaggot with not enough muscle??
> 
> my lifting stats are:
> 
> ...


After seeing your post today I'd suggest just giving up and getting a flat with dingo?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

As the lads here said, drop the lingo, you're not nearly qualified to use it yet. That aside, it sounds like your body likes having a good supply of fat on it..so a 60% clean diet isn't good enough for you...it has to be 100% all the way. Sorry but them's the facts. Your body will grow better from lean and stay that way easier than it'll grow from overweight and back to lean again.

For you Id do whatever you like best in weightlifting, and get plenty of cardio in to keep your body used to using fat as much as possible. I wouldnt do the traditional 3 or 4 x 40 mins a week, rather Id go 5 or 6 x 25-30 minute higher intensity sessions a week.

It'll take a while to get used to doing this but when you do, you'll be much fitter, stronger and your body will be more used to being at that level and will therefore be harder for you to lose it.

Also, training at that level will become more of a habit to you and you're less likely to throw in the towel when you've invested enough time in it that you have a very recognisable amount of results from it.

Well done so far, and for what it's worth you've the hardest part done...starting out.


----------



## ladcrooks (May 15, 2013)

cut back on the carbs and eat more fat, yeah fat! In the form of nuts and seeds, being raw will turbo boost your training. Testosterone loves fat, that's why a lot bodybuilders don't make it naturally.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

get hench said:


> fair enough I guess I could do a recomp its just that all the guys on bodybuilding.com and the youtube fitness channels like the hodgetwins, chris jones etc all say you cant build muscle and lose fat at the same time after about 6 months of training


if theres on thing youl learn on here its F U C K bodybuilding.com


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have that dreaded 'skinny fat' body as well. Sometimes i feel weak in the gym compared to a few months back-is the best bet to eat plenty but mostly clean foods? Because if i eat too much,including high calory stuff, i just get even fatter around the sides and middle. I now do sprinting on the incline treadmill with rest pauses. What about energy drinks? Would they help?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

..................


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Id say gain mate unless you want to look like a little hungry underwear model then cut


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Good night sweet OP


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Maybe he'll be back in a few years a bit wiser! You never know


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

get hench said:


> I dunno what to do anymore I'm 18, 5'6 and 68kg . I'm currently bulking but If I cut, will I look like a skinny phaggot with not enough muscle??
> 
> my lifting stats are:
> 
> ...


Those really are appalling


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

resten said:


> Those really are appalling


God, I'd have been more careful what I said in the other thread if I'd seen those numbers.

Think I was lucky!


----------

